
After 20 years in IT –. I finally discovered this - RmDen
http://sqlservercode.blogspot.com/2019/02/after-20-years-in-it-i-finally-discovered-this.html
======
copperx
It seems like Windows developers never embraced drag and drop wholeheartedly.
On Gnome and macOS you can just drag a file or a folder to a terminal. Not to
mention, you can also drag one to a file (open or save) dialog. The fact that
Windows doesn't allow this causes me immense frustration.

